# finishing curly maple



## Brownee (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I am in the process of applying a finish to a curly maple box. I read on a web sight to use BOL (Boiled Linseed Oil) and when dry finish with Danish Oil.
I decided to give it a try and found the BOL made the curl pop like I wanted it to, however, there is one particular section on the top of my box that did not show up with any shimmer as curly maple should. It took the linseed oil in and became dark, no shimmer. It was sanded to 400 grit paper like all other areas of the box. I think maybe its just the wood itself? Any suggestions?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know.

Regards

Jerry


----------

